

What makes developers happy, angry, and everything in between? - blacktulip
http://www.igvita.com/slides/2012/bigquery-github-strata.pdf

======
cpeterso
I'm surprised New Zealand has more github activity than Australia. Are they
specific projects with core developers in New Zealand that account for most of
that activity?

